# Anschlag in Halle: Kritik für Seehofer nach Gaming-Kommentar



## Felix Schuetz (14. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Anschlag in Halle: Kritik für Seehofer nach Gaming-Kommentar* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Anschlag in Halle: Kritik für Seehofer nach Gaming-Kommentar*


----------



## MaxHacks (14. Oktober 2019)

jap ich bin schon ein ganz böser Minecraft spieler … 
man sollte mich bloß nicht reizen!
Mein ganzer skill aus "Untiteld Goose Game" ist schon gefährlich für die Gesellschaft


----------



## Siriuz (14. Oktober 2019)

Der Typ war vielleicht vieles, aber kein "normaler Nazi". Der Täter war ein psychisch gestörter junger Mann ohne soziale Kontake. Klassicher Fall. Eltern geschieden, keine Freunde oder Freundin, wohnt bei Mama mit 27 Jahren. Zu viel Zeit im Internet, falsche Leute kennengelernt und radikalisiert.  

Stephan B. ist ein Fall, der immer wieder auftreten kann. Täter die nämlich nicht in Erscheinung treten, kann man nicht mit irgendwelchen Mitteln verhindern. 

Versagt hat da die Gesellschaft, die ihn zu dem Menschen gemacht hat, der er jetzt ist. Ein kranker Psychopath


----------



## Loosa (14. Oktober 2019)

Ach der Horst... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LostViking (14. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Der Typ war vielleicht vieles, aber kein "normaler Nazi". Der Täter war ein psychisch gestörter junger Mann ohne soziale Kontake.



Ah ja, das klassische "Er war psychisch gestört". Wird aber auch nur ausgepackt wenn der Täter ein TEUTSCHER war


----------



## Weissbier242 (14. Oktober 2019)

Und ganz Bayern sieht ein Problem in Horts Seehofer!


----------



## schokoeis (14. Oktober 2019)

Es ist halt einfacher nach Verboten zu schreien als echte Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Immer wieder das selbe.


----------



## tendenziell (14. Oktober 2019)

ja und ich sehe große probleme in der politik szene. blöder kackvogel


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2019)

War zu erwarten. Die alten Knacker reden wieder von Themen von denen sie 0 Ahnung haben statt die Probleme an der Wurzel anzugehen.


----------



## Loosa (14. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ein kranker Psychopath



Steile These die erst mal bewiesen werden muss.
Der Terrorist von Oslo und Utøya war zum Beispiel keiner. Der in Neuseeland wohl auch nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Oktober 2019)

Schmarn wors: Episode V - The Drehhofer strikes back


----------



## Shredhead (14. Oktober 2019)

LostViking schrieb:


> Ah ja, das klassische "Er war psychisch gestört". Wird aber auch nur ausgepackt wenn der Täter ein TEUTSCHER war



Ja, nee, is klar. Nur dass der Kunde sein Studium wegen seiner psychischen Erkrankung abbrechen musste, sind die Scheiß Fakten mal wieder im Weg, was? Der Typ war kein Nazi weil:
Er selbst sagt, dass er keiner ist. 
Er Holocaust-Leugner ist.
Sein Vorbild Brenton Tarrant und Anders Breivik war.

Beide, Tarrant und Breivik, sind explizit keine Nazis, die sind Faschisten. Wenn du den Unterschied nicht kennst, solltest du dich mal belesen. 

------------------------------------

Auf Horst Drehhofers Aussagen sollte man eh nicht viel geben. Nebelkerzen, um die Journaille zufriedenzustellen. Das wird alles verpuffen, sobald Spiegel und Konsorten ins nächste hingehaltene Stöckchen beißen. 

Wenn man etwas gegen solche Radikalisierung tun will, muss man eben auf Kohlchan etc. gehen und dort vernünftig gegenhalten gegen die Judenhasser und Demokratiefeinde. Quasi das blanke Gegenteil von dem, was die Parteien gerade tun. Mit Wissen und Überzeugung für seine Sache einzutreten hat größeren Effekt,  als #-Kampagnen auf Twatter, #unteilbar (lol) Demos mit Verfassungsfeinden und Lichterketten jemals haben könnten.

€dit gefährliches Falschwissen


----------



## Frullo (14. Oktober 2019)

Grundsätzlich finde ich es nicht verkehrt, wenn man die Kanäle über welche sich Extremisten vernetzen in Augenschein nimmt. Wenn solche Leute in der wachsenden Masse der Gaming-Szene «untertauchen», dann hat die Gaming-Szene durchaus ein ernstzunehmendes Problem – eines welches «an forderster Front» von der Gaming-Szene selbst angegangen werden sollte. 
Als kleines Beispiel: Heute eben habe ich hier im Forum ein absolut unangebrachtes Posting betreffend Sophie Scholl gelesen, auf welches hin augenscheinlich der Bannhammer gefallen ist. Die Frage ist: Reicht das? Wohlgemerkt: Ich bin ganz sicher kein Unterstützer von Denunziantentum, aber wie will man solche Leute aus der Gaming-Szene fernhalten, wenn das Schlimmste was sie zu befürchten haben ein Bann ist?


----------



## Siriuz (14. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Steile These die erst mal bewiesen werden muss.
> Der Terrorist von Oslo und Utøya war zum Beispiel keiner. Der in Neuseeland wohl auch nicht.



Einfach mal Informieren.  Ist ja schon "bewiesen".


----------



## Siriuz (14. Oktober 2019)

LostViking schrieb:


> Ah ja, das klassische "Er war psychisch gestört". Wird aber auch nur ausgepackt wenn der Täter ein TEUTSCHER war



Süßer.


----------



## Loosa (14. Oktober 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Ja, nee, is klar. Nur dass der Kunde sein Studium wegen seiner psychischen Erkrankung abbrechen musste, sind die Scheiß Fakten mal wieder im Weg, was?



Ich weiß ja, dass Verstopfung auf die Psyche gehen kann, aber eine angebliche Magen-OP ist trotzdem keine Geisteskrankheit.
Allerdings halte ich nicht viel davon auf Fakten zu reiten, wenn sie noch nichtmal gesichert sind.

Zum Rest... 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Einfach mal Informieren.  Ist ja schon "bewiesen".



Wenn er für geistig unzurechnungsfähig erklärt und in die Psychiatrie eingewiesen wird, _dann_ wäre es für mich bewiesen.
Davor ist doch alles bloß Spekulatius.


----------



## schokoeis (14. Oktober 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Als kleines Beispiel: Heute eben habe ich hier im Forum ein absolut unangebrachtes Posting betreffend Sophie Scholl gelesen, auf welches hin augenscheinlich der Bannhammer gefallen ist. Die Frage ist: Reicht das? Wohlgemerkt: Ich bin ganz sicher kein Unterstützer von Denunziantentum, aber wie will man solche Leute aus der Gaming-Szene fernhalten, wenn das Schlimmste was sie zu befürchten haben ein Bann ist?



Entweder es erfüllt einen Strafbestand oder nicht? Einfach auf Verdacht einsperrren geht zum Glück nicht, oder was schwebt dir vor?


----------



## Frullo (14. Oktober 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Entweder es erfüllt einen Strafbestand oder nicht? Einfach auf Verdacht einsperrren geht zum Glück nicht, oder was schwebt dir vor?



Wie Du jetzt auf Einsperren kommst, ist mir ein Rätsel. Und wenn ich die Frage so in den Raum stelle, dann bedeutet dies idR dass ich keine Antwort darauf kenne - darum frage ich ja.


----------



## Jan8419 (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich sehe bei Ihm probleme bei seiner Eisenbahn im Keller, welche wohl dafür sorgt das er der Realität zu fern bleibt.


----------



## shippy74 (14. Oktober 2019)

Immer diese Gamer, war nicht das erste mal. Der Postillon hat hier wunderbar recherchiert:
https://www.der-postillon.com/2019/...P6SWuchBy9kTAQ_jt-TLqcuY_sHLimkePpJD3xGV4dgjR

Ich hab es sooo satt, immer wird ein Schuldiger gesucht, nur um das Haupt Thema zu ignorieren. Jetzt bei Rechts sind alle wieder betroffen und kommen aus ihren löchern hervor, wenn linke ne ganze Stadt lahmlegen oder Wälder besetzen, sich mit der Polizei Straßenschlachten liefern ist das OK,ist ja für ne Gute Sache. Und ich finde es wirklich übel das zwei Leute erschossen wurden,ich verurteile das auch. Trotzdem kotzt es mich an das wie schon geschrieben bei einer rechten Tat alle aus ihren Löschern kommen und bei Linken wird es ignoriert.

Und irgendwelchen Spiele die schuld zu geben,weil jemand zwei Menschen erschossen hat,zeugt von nicht vorhandener Inteligenz.


----------



## schokoeis (14. Oktober 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wie Du jetzt auf Einsperren kommst, ist mir ein Rätsel. Und wenn ich die Frage so in den Raum stelle, dann bedeutet dies idR dass ich keine Antwort darauf kenne - darum frage ich ja.




Das mit dem Einsperren war natürlich überzogen. Und Gedanken hast du dir ja sicher schon drüber gemacht. Nur ist halt keine der Maßnahmen die mir dazu einfallen mit einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft vereinbar. Üblicherweise folgen auf solche Dinge mehr Überwachung und stückweise Einschränkung der Bürgerrechte. Ich denke mal wir sind uns einig das das nicht diel Lösung sein kann.


----------



## Xivanon (14. Oktober 2019)

Mich wundert es, dass bei jedem Autounfall nicht auch die Gamingszene an den Pranger gestellt wird. Machen denn die ganzen Racing-Games nicht jeden Spieler zu einem unkontrollierbaren Raser?


----------



## Frullo (14. Oktober 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Das mit dem Einsperren war natürlich überzogen. Und Gedanken hast du dir ja sicher schon drüber gemacht. Nur ist halt keine der Maßnahmen die mir dazu einfallen mit einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft vereinbar. Üblicherweise folgen auf solche Dinge mehr Überwachung und stückweise Einschränkung der Bürgerrechte. Ich denke mal wir sind uns einig das das nicht diel Lösung sein kann.



Mir geht es tatsächlich darum, was die Gaming-Szene tun kann, um nicht von solchen Leuten "unterwandert" zu werden. Ein Bann ist ja schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung - aber was hält einen solchen Menschen dann davon ab, sich einfach mit einem neuen Account anzumelden?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2019)

Beim Mittagsmagazin gab es zu dem Thema heute eine gute Einschätzung von Sascha Lobo, der ganz nebenbei dann auch Seehofer als ahnungslos "entlarvt" hat (für uns klar, für viele Ü40-TV-Zuschauer aber eine wichtige Info).

Er hat dabei sehr gut geschildert, dass es nicht "Die" Gamingszene gibt, sondern lediglich innerhalb der "Gamingszene" eben auch, wie überall im Leben, wo etliche Millionen ein Hobby oder eine Freizeitbeschäftigung teilen, kleine extremistische Gruppen unterwegs sind. Diese nutzen dann zwar bei der Kommunikation Dinge, die an sich für die Kommunikation in und um Games herum gedacht sind, aber es hat eben nichts mit Gaming zu tun, DASS die Typen extremistisch sind und sich darüber austauschen. Man könnte ebenso gut "die Gaststättenszene" oder "die Musikszene" oder "die Kleingärtnerszene" unter Beobachtung stellen, weil dort, wo viele Leute zusammentreffen, sich immer manche Gruppen herauskristallisieren, die Hass und Hetze propagieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Der Typ war vielleicht vieles, aber kein "normaler Nazi". Der Täter war ein psychisch gestörter junger Mann ohne soziale Kontake. Klassicher Fall. Eltern geschieden, keine Freunde oder Freundin, wohnt bei Mama mit 27 Jahren. Zu viel Zeit im Internet, falsche Leute kennengelernt und radikalisiert.
> 
> Stephan B. ist ein Fall, der immer wieder auftreten kann. Täter die nämlich nicht in Erscheinung treten, kann man nicht mit irgendwelchen Mitteln verhindern.
> 
> Versagt hat da die Gesellschaft, die ihn zu dem Menschen gemacht hat, der er jetzt ist. Ein kranker Psychopath


Dass der Typ - der Kerl kommt übrigens aus meiner Heimatregion und einige aus meinem engen Freundes- und Familienkreis, so wie auch ich selbst, kannten ihn - war alles, aber keinesfalls psychisch gestört. Ein Psychopath kann die Konsequenzen seiner Taten nicht mehr abschätzen oder sie sind ihm egal. Er konnte es, weswegen er ja auch geflüchtet ist. Er wusste ganz genau, was er da tat und was er für eine Strafe dafür kassieren würde. Und er hatte ein klares Ziel für seinen Anschlag. 

Ein Psychopath handelt willkürlicher und weniger zielgerichtet. Ein Psychopath boxt dir eine aufs Maul, nur weil du neben ihm stehst. Gewalt richtet sich bei einem Psychopathen nicht gegen dich persönlich, sondern letztlich willkürlich gegen alles, was er gerade zu fassen kriegt. 

Indes war der Kerl stark radikalisiert, lebte kein schönes Leben und er war ein Nazi. Und wenn kein Nazi, dann auf jedenfall ein Antisemit. Das kann ich dir versichern. Der Kerl hat sich (wenn auch stümperhaft) vorbereit, ist von Benndorf in das 30-40km entfernte Halle gefahren, hat dort zielgerichtet eine Synagoge angegriffen, eine Passantin erschossen, ist dann zu einem Dönerladen gefahren und hat da Stunk gemacht, ebenfalls einen Passanten getötet und ist dann Richtung Landsberg geflüchtet, auf dessen Weg er noch zwei Menschen verletzte. Irgendwann konnte er dann auf der Autobahn dingfest gemacht werden. Der Kerl hatte einen Plan. Zumindest hat er, wenn auch ziemlich stümperhaft, nicht willkürlich gehandelt, sondern ein Ziel gehabt. So handelt kein Psychopath. 

@Topic
Klar ist, dass Videospiele und Medien allgemein Einfluss auf den Konsumenten verüben. Unsere gesamte Umwelt hat Einfluss auf uns. Einen Blick auf das Konsumverhalten des Täters kann man also durchaus werfen. Wie groß der Einfluss letztlich ist, hängt aber stark von verschiedenen anderen Faktoren ab. Wie sieht das soziale Umfeld des Täters aus? Hat der Täter vlt. selbst Erfahrungen mit echter Gewalt machen müssen? Leidet er an psychischen Krankheiten/Störungen? Ist er emotional belastet? etc. etc. DAS sind die Dinge, die man primär betrachten sollte.

Wenn ich zu jung und unreif bin oder emotional labil bin und an einer psychischen Störung leide, können gewalthaltige Spiele die eigene Gewaltbereitschaft durchaus erhöhen oder mich abstumpfen lassen. Aber es besteht kein kausaler Zusammenhang zwischen Videospiel und Mord. Wenn ich FIFA spiele, kenne ich zwar die lizenzierten Spieler und die Regeln, aber bin ich nicht automatisch ein Fußballspieler. Wenn ich Wirtschaftssimulationen spiele, kann ich vielleicht rudimentäre wirtschaftliche Zusammenhänge besser erkennen, aber bin ich längst kein Großunternehmer.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Die Ursachen liegen woanders. Nämlich in der Realität.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Populismus bei den "Profis" ist einfach nur traurig. Täter sind üblicherweise immer religiöse Extremisten, rechtsradikal, psychisch krank oder Videospielspieler. Damit ist dann die Suche nach Gründen auch oft, zumindest was die Öffentlichkeit angeht, beendet und der Schuldige gefunden. Das wiederum schürt dann wieder Vorurteile und Ängste in der Bevölkerung, dass sich die Leute vor bärtigen Ausländern und psychisch kranken Menschen fürchten oder auch Videospiele verteufeln, ohne auch nur einen Ansatz von Ahnung von dem Thema zu haben. Diverse nach Schlagzeilen gierige Medien a la Bild & Co. schließen sich der ganzen Geschichte natürlich an, da sich sowas natürlich gut verkauft. 

Ich wünschte, da würden sich die Politik und natürlich auch die Medien endlich mal kritischer mit den Anfängen, den Ursachen und Problemen der Tat/Täter auseinandersetzen und das auch öffentlich kommunizieren. Die eigentliche Tat ist nämlich meist nur das allerletzte Glied einer sehr viel längeren Kette, die üblicherweise so viel mit Videospielen zutun hat, wie mit Brot oder Unterwäsche.


----------



## Kellykiller (14. Oktober 2019)

Oh Shit, here we go again.


----------



## Kellykiller (14. Oktober 2019)

MaxHacks schrieb:


> jap ich bin schon ein ganz böser Minecraft spieler …
> man sollte mich bloß nicht reizen!
> Mein ganzer skill aus "Untiteld Goose Game" ist schon gefährlich für die Gesellschaft



Mario Kart Spieler hier. Da krieg ich auch manchmal Mordgedanken.


----------



## Shredhead (14. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, dass Verstopfung auf die Psyche gehen kann, aber eine angebliche Magen-OP ist trotzdem keine Geisteskrankheit.
> Allerdings halte ich nicht viel davon auf Fakten zu reiten, wenn sie noch nichtmal gesichert sind.
> 
> Zum Rest...


Du hast Recht, mea culpa. 



> Wenn er für geistig unzurechnungsfähig erklärt und in die Psychiatrie eingewiesen wird, _dann_ wäre es für mich bewiesen.
> Davor ist doch alles bloß Spekulatius.



Hier jedoch würde ich einwerfen, dass psychische Erkrankungen nicht unbedingt zur Unzurechnungsfähigkeit führen. Im Übrigen bin ich überzeugt, dass die meisten Täter solcher Kategorien psychisch gestört sind.


----------



## Wamboland (14. Oktober 2019)

Ja, wir müssten endlich was gegen lootboxen und simuliertes Glücksspiel machen und alle Spiele die das enthalten erst ab 18 Jahren freigegeben. (siehe auch Böhmermann und Coin Master)

*DAS wäre wichtig, nicht dieser bullshit der wieder einfache schuldige für komplexe Probleme sucht.* Es ist einfach schlimm wenn Politiker über Themen reden von denen sie absolut keine Ahnung haben. Alle seriösen Studien sehen keinen Zusammenhang bei interaktiven Medien und realer Gewalt. Wer getriggert wird durch Filme, Spiele oder Musik, der hat schon vorher ein Problem. Aber sich mit den psychologischen Problemen der Menschen zu befassen ist halt komplizierter als einfach die Schuld bei etwas zu suchen, das man dann leichter verbieten kann.


----------



## Gobfried (14. Oktober 2019)

Er hat vollkommen recht, hier der Beweis:

https://www.der-postillon.com/2019/10/videospiele-verbrechen.html#more

Sry, zu spät gesehen, dass da jemand schneller war.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2019)

Wamboland schrieb:


> *DAS wäre wichtig, nicht dieser bullshit der wieder einfache schuldige für komplexe Probleme sucht.* Es ist einfach schlimm wenn Politiker über Themen reden von denen sie absolut keine Ahnung haben. Alle seriösen Studien sehen keinen Zusammenhang bei interaktiven Medien und realer Gewalt. Wer getriggert wird durch Filme, Spiele oder Musik, der hat schon vorher ein Problem. Aber sich mit den psychologischen Problemen der Menschen zu befassen ist halt komplizierter als einfach die Schuld bei etwas zu suchen, das man dann leichter verbieten kann.


 Nichts für ungut, aber dass Games schuld seien und man da irgendwas verbieten soll hat Seehofer IMHO nicht gesagt und gemeint, zumindest ist hier in der News dazu nichts zu sehen, und ich hab dazu auch noch nichts in der Richtung gehört. 

Er sagte lediglich, dass man "die Gamingszene" in Zukunft näher auf dem Radar haben sollte, weil der Täter offenbar dort aktiv war und andere Täter bzw. potentielle Täter die Kommunikationsmöglichen in/um Games nutzen. Mehr nicht. Das Problem bei der Sache ist nur, dass er mit dieser sachlich ja durchaus richtigen Einschätzung, nämlich dass man sich beim Kampf gegen Terror AUCH Gaming-Chats/Foren/Clans usw. anschauen sollte, bei in Sachen Gaming außenstehenden Leuten den Eindruck erweckt, die "Gamingszene" sei eine rel. kleine verschworene Gemeinschaft, in der es eine relativ hohe Tendenz für mögliche Täter gäbe. Und das ist eben Quatsch und lässt bei Laien den Eindruck entstehen, in der "Gamingszene" ginge es drunter und drüber in Sachen Hass und Hetze usw. - aber das ist was ganz anderes als zu sagen, Games seien schuld. 

Es sind zwar erschreckend viele "Gamer" in irgendwelchen Gruppen&CO unterwegs, die rassistisch, frauenfeindlich und antisemitisch sind, ebenso wie auch andere in linksextremistischen oder islamitischen Gruppen sind, und viele dieser Gruppen "fangen" sich Leute ein, die zuerst eher gemäßigt sind, schaffen es aber durch Filterblasen die Leute immer radikaler werden zu lassen. Aber "erschreckend viele" sind es eben, weil es extrem viele "Gamer" gibt - in D gelten um die 30 Mio als Leute, die halbwegs regelmäßig spielen. Wenn von denen nur jeder 1000. radikal oder halb-radikal ist und in entsprechenden Foren seinen Hass rauskrakelt, sind das schon 30.000 Leute. Ist von denen nur jeder 1000. nicht nur ein "Verbalterrorist", sondern auch zu aktiven Taten bereit, sind das 30 potentielle Attentäter.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (14. Oktober 2019)

Yeah, endlich sind wir wieder wer - die Bad Boys! 
Jahrelang wurde der Name von einigen Leuten in den Schulfluren leise geflüstert und die Augen gesenkt wenn man des Weges kam - als Rollenspieler war man ja mit Satan im Bunde und jeder auf der Schule hätte ein Ritualopfer werden können.
Und dann *puff* ... aus und vorbei.
Aber dann war man jahrelang ein potentieller Amokläufer...allein die Anträge von all den Mädels, hätten einen Charles Mason vor Neid erbleichen lassen, bei den paar Heiratsanträgen die er bekommen hat.
Hybristophilie anyone?
Aber auch das wurde uns genommen, plötzlich waren wir Mainstream - ja selbst Opi und Omi fingen an zu zocken.
Doch jetzt hat die gesamte Politik uns im Fadenkreuz!
Jetzt sind wir stramme Computerfaschos die eine neue Ordnung errichten wollen - die Babos im Block werden sich einnässen, wenn sie hören das man Computer spielt... .


----------



## Loosa (14. Oktober 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Hier jedoch würde ich einwerfen, dass psychische Erkrankungen nicht unbedingt zur Unzurechnungsfähigkeit führen. Im Übrigen bin ich überzeugt, dass die meisten Täter solcher Kategorien psychisch gestört sind.



Stimmt schon, da kann man sich natürlich schon die Frage stellen, wie "normal" jemand im Kopf ist, der mal eben rausgeht um möglichst viele Leute umzubringen.

Andererseits... wenn jemand nur nach reiner Logik entscheidet, sogar wissenschaftlich basiert, dabei Emotion und Moral völlig außen vor lassend, bekommst du wahrscheinlich die schlimmsten Massenmörder der Geschichte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2019)

Das gerade der Horst sich aufregt, das ist der Hohn schlechthin. Wer hat denn die letzten Jahre regiert? Für mich sind die Parteien schuld, die in den letzten Jahren 10-15 Jahren regiert haben. Sie haben mit ihrer desaströsen Politik das Land komplett gespalten und zersplittert. Vermutlich so sehr, wie es noch nie nach dem 2.Weltkrieg war. Überall gibt es heftige Diskussionen, unterschiedliche Weltansichten treffen aufeinander und alles radikalisiert sich immer mehr.
Egal wer da in Zukunft auch regieren muss, er hat eine verdammt schwere Aufgabe und MUSS das Land wieder vereinen, sonst haben wir im schlimmsten Fall irgendwann einen Bürgerkrieg hier und ich glaube, darauf hat niemand Bock.

Und da die Spiele herauszupacken, das ist natürlich sehr einfach, weil heute fast jeder in der Gesellschaft spielt. Da wird man fast immer einen treffen, der da gezockt hat.


----------



## schokoeis (14. Oktober 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mir geht es tatsächlich darum, was die Gaming-Szene tun kann, um nicht von solchen Leuten "unterwandert" zu werden. Ein Bann ist ja schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung - aber was hält einen solchen Menschen dann davon ab, sich einfach mit einem neuen Account anzumelden?



Ah ok, ich dachte wegen der Denunziation meinst du schon sowas wie das an Behörden melden. Ich glaube nicht das die Gamerszene unterwandert wird, die Radikalisierung findet sicher nicht auf Plattformen wie dem PCGames-Forum statt. Die haben ihre eigenen Echokammern, da wird man wohl nur was tun können im Rahmen von Ermittlungen des Verfassungsschutzes (das wäre zumindest ihre Aufgabe). Auf "Gamingplattformen" wird nix anderes übrigbleiben außer Beiträge und User zu melden und den Moderatoren den Rest zu überlassen.


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Oktober 2019)

> Man muss genau hinschauen, ob es noch ein Computerspiel ist, eine Simulation, oder eine verdeckte Planung für einen Anschlag.



Jahahaharrr, ich wusste es ja schon immer, das was die großen Spielefirmen auf den Markt bringen sind gar keine Spiele sondern verdeckte Planungen für Anschläge. 

Seehofi, mal das eine oder andere Crackpfeifchen weglassen, dann geht's auch wieder mit der Paranoia.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich sehe das Problem in Seehofers Stammkneipe. Dort hat er sich sein Gehirn weggesoffen!


----------



## SpieleKing (14. Oktober 2019)

Und ich sehe sehr große Probleme in der Politik, vllt. sollte man auch daran denken diese abzuschaffen?!


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2019)

diese alberne killerspiel-debatte könnten wir mal langsam hinter uns lassen. dass videospiele niemandem zum killer machen, haben ja inzwischen sogar die ehemals größten kritiker eingesehen. dass aber die selbsternannte hardcore-gamer-elite brutkasten für radikalisierung sein könnte, kann ich mir schon vorstellen. mit den spielen an sich hat das per se wenig zu tun, sondern eher mit der zusammensetzung dieses grüppchens: überwiegend jung und beinahe ausschließlich männlich. wenn dann noch frustration etc. dazukommt, hat es extremistisches gedankengut bisweilen leicht(er). ist natürlich sehr klischeemäßig, aber dass es diese ungeküssten dauerzocker gibt, wird wohl niemand ernsthaft bestreiten können. leider.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich dachte wegen der Denunziation meinst du schon sowas wie das an Behörden melden. Ich glaube nicht das die Gamerszene unterwandert wird, die Radikalisierung findet sicher nicht auf Plattformen wie dem PCGames-Forum statt. Die haben ihre eigenen Echokammern, da wird man wohl nur was tun können im Rahmen von Ermittlungen des Verfassungsschutzes (das wäre zumindest ihre Aufgabe). Auf "Gamingplattformen" wird nix anderes übrigbleiben außer Beiträge und User zu melden und den Moderatoren den Rest zu überlassen.



Um Foren wie dieses hier geht es ja in der Tat gar nicht, obgleich hier manch einer auch ab und an einen Scheiß von sich lässt, bei dem man ich fragt, wieso man denjenigen NICHT als Extremisten betiteln sollte. Es geht um ganz andere Foren, teils auch welche, die nur dem Ursprung nach "für Gamer" entstanden und schon längst alles mögliche beheimatet, sowie auch um bestimmte Gruppen innerhalb von Spiele-Communities. Ich bin zB mal bei CoD auf mehrere Spieler, auch mal einen ganzen Clan gestoßen, dessen Member allesamt Hakenkreuze als Avatare hatten, oder auf Leute, die IS-Symbole nutzten  - und solche Leute treffen sich natürlich auch außerhalb des Games in Foren oder Gruppen zB bi Steam, wo sie dann sicher nicht nur übers Game reden....  Auch in Multiplayergames gibt es ab und an comments, die klar rassistisch oder anders extremistisch sind - da weiß man zwar nie, ob es eher Provokation ist oder ob es einer ernst meint, aber es trotzdem nicht gerade schön...   Auch in Game-Chats tauschen sich ganz sicher manche Leute konspirativ aus, denn die Chats sind ja oft nach außen abgeriegelt, damit nur Teammember die comments lesen/hören - das ist also quasi nebenbei eine wunderbare Möglichkeit, sich quasi verschlüsselt und auf einem Feld, bei dem keiner dran denkt, so was mal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen, auszutauschen. Solche Chats können dabei auch zu positiven Zwecken verwendet werden, zB um in einem von einem Regime geführten Land ungestraft und offen diskutieren zu können.  

Hinzu kommt, dass offenbar nachgewiesenermaßen junge Spieler auch gern mal von Extremisten "rekuriert" werden - zuerst geht es harmlos ums Game, dann macht man gewissen Sprüche und WItze, um zu schauen, ob derjenige vlt. für die eigene Sache zu begeistern sein könnte, und wenn ja, dann bohrt man weiter. Das ist eine Art der "Unterwanderung", und weil es eben so viele Spieler gibt, sind es auch "viele", die dafür gefährdet sind. Aber es sind trotzdem RELATIV wenige - wie ich schon oben schrieb: Nimm 30 Mio in D mehr oder weniger "gamende" Leute, und wenn davon nur EINER von 1000 in die Falle tappt, sind es schon 300.000.

Auch die Fälle, die ich selber erlebt habe, sind selten - aber wenn man in zB 30h Spielzeit 100 Runden in CoD spielt und dabei in der Summe auf 1000 verschiedene  Gamer trifft, sind eben auch 2-3 Idioten dabei - es kommt daher dann "oft" vor, obwohl >90% der Leute mehr oder weniger normal sind.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Oktober 2019)

Seit nicht so hart zu diesem senilen alten Opa. Er wird in der Politik ohnehin bald keine Rolle mehr spielen.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich sehe die Probleme in der Politik, nicht die Spiele machen die Leute wütend, sondern vor allem Politik und radikale Ansichten... Und Seehofer steht ziemlich weit oben an der Spitze in Sachen "probleme" in Deutschland... und ehrlich gesagt halte ich den auch für senil, und ich kann es auch echt nicht mehr hören wie Leute ohne jede ahnung von einer Materie eine ganze Bevölkerungsschicht verurteilen.

Zig millionen Leute "zocken" und weil ein radikal motivierter idiot mal wieder was anstellt und zufällig auch Spiele aufn PC hat, ist natürlich das zocken schuld... nicht etwas das die Politiker sämtliches vertrauen das man ihnen gab mit Füßen treten, und so den Hass solcher verwirrter Menschen nur noch schüren bis sie explodieren.


----------



## Loosa (14. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Um Foren wie dieses hier geht es ja in der Tat gar nicht



Ja, das zielt mehr auf unmoderierte Foren oder sowas wie 4Chan und Konsorten.
Computec müsste für strafrechtlich relevantes ja geradestehen.




> Auch in Game-Chats tauschen sich ganz sicher manche Leute konspirativ aus, denn die Chats sind ja oft nach außen abgeriegelt, damit nur Teammember die comments lesen/hören



_Das_ fände ich allerdings etwas sorglos. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei Shootern oder so ist, aber Chats in MMOs sind _alle_ einsehbar. Auch Clan- oder Privatchats. Alles wird aufgezeichnet, alles ist für den Betreiber nachvollziehbar. Das wurde zum Beispiel bei HdrO mal offen kommuniziert (da kann man Chatverläufe auch selbst als TXT aufzeichnen). Ob es den Betreiber kümmert ist natürlich die andere Frage. 
Aber ich erinnere mich an ein MMO, das viele Jahre nach seiner Schließung die gesamten Chatverläufe für die Forschung verfügbar machte. Hab leider vergessen welches.

Bei begründetem Verdacht dürfte es für Ermittlungsbehörden relativ einfach sein da ranzukommen. Anders als bei Ende-zu-Ende-Verschlüsselten Systemen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> _Das_ fände ich allerdings etwas sorglos. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei Shootern oder so ist, aber Chats in MMOs sind _alle_ einsehbar. Auch Clan- oder Privatchats. Alles wird aufgezeichnet, alles ist für den Betreiber nachvollziehbar.


 Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "quasi verschlüsselt", weil es nur dann einsehbar ist, wenn die Betreiber auf Anfrage der Behörden die Dinge freigeben. Zuhören oder mitlesen macht da ja keiner, außer vlt bei den öffentlichen Chats. Für "Kriminelle" oder "Extremisten" ist so Teamchat aber eben effektiv wie eine Schutzzone, bei der sie keiner beobachtet.


----------



## sealofdarkness (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich sehe Probleme in der Politik-Szene.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (14. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist natürlich sehr klischeemäßig, aber dass es diese ungeküssten dauerzocker gibt, wird wohl niemand ernsthaft bestreiten können. leider.



Henne-Ei Problem.
Ist der Dauerzocker ungeküsst, weil er Dauerzocker ist oder ist er Dauerzocker weil er ungeküsst ist.


----------



## Loosa (15. Oktober 2019)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Trotzdem kotzt es mich an das wie schon geschrieben bei einer rechten Tat alle aus ihren Löschern kommen und bei Linken wird es ignoriert.



Das würde ich mal ganz stark auf subjektives Empfinden schieben. Linke Verbrechen wurden schon _immer_ zahlreicher und schwerer bestraft als Rechte. Was leider auch irgendwo logisch begründet sein mag. Sehr vereinfacht: Links ist gegen den Staat. Rechts für einen starken Staat. Was mögen Polizei und Justiz wohl weniger. 

Da kommt mir immer eine sehr deutliche Statistik der Vorkriegszeit aus einem Schulbuch in den Sinn. Schon ewig her und nicht griffbereit.
Aber mal zur Veranschaulichung was von 2018. Vom Verhältnis scheint mir das nur allzu ähnlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.tagesschau.de/faktenfinder/rechtsextreme-gewalt-101.html

7000 Straftaten vs 77. Bei Gewalt 800 vs 12! Aber Links wird ignoriert (siehe Hamburg)? 
Ok, Straftaten sind sicher reichlich verzerrt, da ein Hitlergruß auch schon gezählt wird (glaube ich). Aber Gewalt?
Und dann gehen rechte Verbrechen meist gegen Menschen - Linke eher gegen Dinge. Entschuldigen will ich kein Verbrechen, aber finde ich schon einen Unterschied.


----------



## s3rial4k1ll (15. Oktober 2019)

sehe ebenfalls ein Problem in der Politik-szene.... musste leicht schmunzeln als ich das las


----------



## Phone (15. Oktober 2019)

Warum nicht die Film und Musikbranche ? Früher gab es auch massig Anschläge da gab es nur böse böse Filme und noch bösere Musik.
Weithin sollte  man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken die ganzen Politiker  auszutauschen...So viel Ahnungslosigkeit in jedem Bereich der Politik ist schon unverschämt..würden die normalen so arbeiten hätten sie die längste Zeit eine Arbeit gehabt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab schon mit den Augen gerollt als ich schon das Wort "Gamerszene" aus dem Mund von Seehofer gehört habe. Das war wieder so ne Schnellschuss-Begründung die man aus Bequemlichkeit ausgräbt. Er bläst ins selbe Horn wie sein Landsmann Huber vor über 10 Jahren. Die Ursachen für das Verhalten dieses Kerls liegen tiefer, der Horst sollte das lieber einem Polizeipsychologen während der U-Haft überlassen. DIE Details wären aufschlussreich.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2019)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich hab es sooo satt, immer wird ein Schuldiger gesucht, nur um das Haupt Thema zu ignorieren. Jetzt bei Rechts sind alle wieder betroffen und kommen aus ihren löchern hervor, wenn linke ne ganze Stadt lahmlegen oder Wälder besetzen, sich mit der Polizei Straßenschlachten liefern ist das OK,ist ja für ne Gute Sache. Und ich finde es wirklich übel das zwei Leute erschossen wurden,ich verurteile das auch. Trotzdem kotzt es mich an das wie schon geschrieben bei einer rechten Tat alle aus ihren Löschern kommen und bei Linken wird es ignoriert.



in welchem umfeld muss man sich bewegen, um zu solch eine völlig absurden einschätzung zu kommen?


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Warum nicht die Film{...]branche ?...


Das ist nicht wirklich weit hergeholt. In wie vielen Filmen ernennt sich denn der Held eigenmächtig zur Judikative und Exekutive in einer Person?
Wie oft wird denn der Kampf als einzige Konfliktlösung dargestellt?
Mitunter werden sogar Filme bejubelt, in denen der Held ganz klar einen Terroristen darstellt. (The Matrix)

Was macht das mit einem, wenn man in gefühlt _jedem_ Film bestätigt kriegt, daß es ok ist, erstmal zu kämpfen und zu morden, um an sein Ziel zu kommen? Wenn einem ständig eingetrichtert wird, daß sich diskutieren nicht lohnt? Wenn einem ständig schwarzweiß gezeichnete Feindbilder präsentiert werden?

Ich bin überzeugt davon, daß dies mit ein Grund dafür ist, wie die Welt heute ist- mit ihrer ganzen Hatespeech, den erstarkten politischen Gruppierungen, die sich einen "Bösewicht" in Form einer Gruppe von Menschen suchen, die ihrer Auffassung entgegen spricht, einen "Endgegner", den es zu besiegen gilt oder eine Aufgabe, die er zu erfüllen gilt, komme, was da wolle, der Fixierung auf einzelne Personen aka "Helden" in der Politik anstatt auf Themen oder zu bewältigende Aufgaben  oder eben die Illusion, selbst ein "Held" zu sein, wenn man eine Synagoge angreift, weil "Feindbild" und eben der ständig bestätigten Legitimation des Vigilantismus.

Remember, remember: Ich sag nicht, daß Filme schauen einen zu Terroristen macht - aber daß das ständige Wiederholen von bestimmten Botschaften und Ideen mehr Einfluß hat, als wir uns im ersten Augenblick eingestehen.

Auch interessant: 
Sich zu einem bestimmten realen Thema mal kritisch selbst untersuchen: Wie viel von meinem Wissen dazu habe ich aus  seriösen Quellen und was war lediglich Teil der Handlung irgendeines Films oder Buchs?

Was weiß ich zB über das Stauffenberg Attentat, Baader Meinhoff, IRA,  Amerikas Sklaven, Piraten,  Weltraummissionen, Virenforschung,  Lobbyismus, politisches Geschacher hinter den Kulissen oder die Hintergründe von Terrorzellen und -anschlägen?


----------



## shippy74 (15. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in welchem umfeld muss man sich bewegen, um zu solch eine völlig absurden einschätzung zu kommen?



In meinem....


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2019)

shippy74 schrieb:


> In meinem....



dann such dir ein anderes.
(und damit meine ich kein linkes umfeld)


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


#gamerszene

falls es jemand nicht wissen sollte: das arschloch hat das schießen bei der bundeswehr "gelernt".


----------



## Siriuz (15. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dass der Typ - der Kerl kommt übrigens aus meiner Heimatregion und einige aus meinem engen Freundes- und Familienkreis, so wie auch ich selbst, kannten ihn - war alles, aber keinesfalls psychisch gestört. Ein Psychopath kann die Konsequenzen seiner Taten nicht mehr abschätzen oder sie sind ihm egal. Er konnte es, weswegen er ja auch geflüchtet ist. Er wusste ganz genau, was er da tat und was er für eine Strafe dafür kassieren würde. Und er hatte ein klares Ziel für seinen Anschlag.
> 
> Ein Psychopath handelt willkürlicher und weniger zielgerichtet. Ein Psychopath boxt dir eine aufs Maul, nur weil du neben ihm stehst. Gewalt richtet sich bei einem Psychopathen nicht gegen dich persönlich, sondern letztlich willkürlich gegen alles, was er gerade zu fassen kriegt.
> 
> ...



Jaja. "Man muss kein Neo-Nazi sein, um Antisemit zu werden", zitierte der Anwalt von Stephan B.   Aber hey, wir kennen ihn ja alle persönlich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2019)

Die nächste Frage wäre: Woher stammt seine Waffe bzw. wie bekam er Zugang zu dieser? Bestimmt nicht aus nem Games-Shop.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist natürlich sehr klischeemäßig, aber dass es diese ungeküssten dauerzocker gibt, wird wohl niemand ernsthaft bestreiten können. leider.


Klischees haben immer einen wahren Kern und es gibt eben Leute, die diese Klischees, wenn auch ungewollt, erfüllen.



Siriuz schrieb:


> Jaja. "Man muss kein Neo-Nazi sein, um Antisemit zu werden", zitierte der Anwalt von Stephan B.   Aber hey, wir kennen ihn ja alle persönlich


Wenn man sonst keine Argumente hat, macht man sich über den Diskussionspartner lustig. Jep. 

Übrigens...da du den Kerl selbst nicht kennst, wie kommst du auf die Ferndiagnose "psychische Störung"? Wie kannst du so überzeugt sagen, dass er "nur" ein Psychopath war? Weißt du da etwa mehr als ich? Oder passt die Tat vlt. nicht in dein Bild de braven, stets gesetzestreuen Deutschen? 

Der Kerl war nun mal rechtsradikal und gewaltbereit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Oktober 2019)

Doppelmops


----------



## Wubaron (15. Oktober 2019)

Grad im Radio gehört das u.a. das Profil was für islamistischen Terror ausgearbeitet wurde nun auch für rechtsextremistischen angepasst und verwendet werden soll. Diverse Foren sollen besser beobachtet werden, darunter auch Gaming Foren.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich alle Beamten und Beamtinnen begrüßen. Vergesst nicht euch in einem Vorstellungsthread ein bisschen vorzustellen. 

Im Ernst, was mich bei der Sache schon stark wundert: Wie kann man sich zum einen so stark auf islamistischen Terror spezialisieren und denkt nicht an mögliche andere Zwecke wie den rechts oder Linksextremismus? Bei der Erstellung von Methoden/Profilen sollte doch ein breiter Anwendungsfokus im Auge behalten werden. Immer wird eine Seite vernachlässigt bis es kracht. Dabei hab ich gedacht dass nach der NSU Geschichte schon alle Augen und Ohren bestmöglichst ausgerichtet sind. Vor allem landet jetzt der Fokus voll auf den Rechtsterrorismus und der islamitische wird nebensächliche betrachtet. Dann kracht es in der Ecke wieder und dann hören wir wieder dieselben Geschichten und das Blatt dreht sich wieder.
Kann man nicht einfach gleich alle Gefahren am Schirm haben und sich vor allen gleich gut schützen? Echt zu viel verlangt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach gleich alle Gefahren am Schirm haben und sich vor allen gleich gut schützen? Echt zu viel verlangt?


Meistens scheitert es am begrenzt (oder nicht) vorhandenen Fachpersonal und Ressourcen. Dabei sollte man annehmen dass die innere Sicherheit nie zu teuer sein kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Oktober 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Grad im Radio gehört das u.a. das Profil was für islamistischen Terror ausgearbeitet wurde nun auch für rechtsextremistischen angepasst und verwendet werden soll. Diverse Foren sollen besser beobachtet werden, darunter auch Gaming Foren.
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich alle Beamten und Beamtinnen begrüßen. Vergesst nicht euch in einem Vorstellungsthread ein bisschen vorzustellen.
> 
> Im Ernst, was mich bei der Sache schon stark wundert: Wie kann man sich zum einen so stark auf islamistischen Terror spezialisieren und denkt nicht an mögliche andere Zwecke wie den rechts oder Linksextremismus? Bei der Erstellung von Methoden/Profilen sollte doch ein breiter Anwendungsfokus im Auge behalten werden. Immer wird eine Seite vernachlässigt bis es kracht. Dabei hab ich gedacht dass nach der NSU Geschichte schon alle Augen und Ohren bestmöglichst ausgerichtet sind. Vor allem landet jetzt der Fokus voll auf den Rechtsterrorismus und der islamitische wird nebensächliche betrachtet. Dann kracht es in der Ecke wieder und dann hören wir wieder dieselben Geschichten und das Blatt dreht sich wieder.
> Kann man nicht einfach gleich alle Gefahren am Schirm haben und sich vor allen gleich gut schützen? Echt zu viel verlangt?


Nur weil's medial gerade wieder um rechte Gewalt geht, heißt das ja nicht, dass linke oder islamistische Gewalt nun wieder stiefmütterlich behandelt werden. Oder umgekehrt. 

Man kann sich nicht vor allen Gefahren schützen. Diverse Foren stärker unter Beobachtung stellen bringt da auch nichts. Und es ist ja auch nicht jeder Mord zwangsläufig politisch oder religiös motiviert (siehe LKW-Angriff in Limburg).


----------



## Siriuz (15. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Klischees haben immer einen wahren Kern und es gibt eben Leute, die diese Klischees, wenn auch ungewollt, erfüllen.
> 
> 
> Wenn man sonst keine Argumente hat, macht man sich über den Diskussionspartner lustig. Jep.
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht inwierfern du dich mit Psychologie auskennst, aber Menschen die einen Amoklauf "planen"und auch ausführen haben immer eine psychische Störung und hängen diesen Wahn an.  Stephan B. hat sein Studium abgebrochen deswegen. Auch Breivik lebte in einer zerütteten Familie, da einfach mal die Vorgeschichte der Kindheit lesen. Und nein, so ein Weltbild, dass du mir attestierst, habe ich sicherlich nicht.

Noch zur Nazi-Debatte. Die muss man endlich mal anfangen OBJEKTIV zu sehen, damit man in Zukunft versuchen kann, solche Täter früher zu erkennen.  Stephan.B war kein Nazi. Er ist bis zur Tat nicht in irgendwelchen Kameradschaften oder NPD-Gruppen aufgetreten. Auch spricht er nicht über Hitler und Co - sondern "White Race, Feminazis und Juden".  Auch hat Stephan B. Deutsche erschossen und keinerlei Migranten oder Juden.  Er ließ ja selbst von seinem Anwalt verlauten, dass man kein Nazi sein muss, um Antisemit zu sein. Merkst du noch was?

Ein Nazi ist ein Nationalsozialist, der Anhänger dieser politischen Ideologie ist. Stephan B. ist Antisemit, Verschwörungstheoretiker, Rassist und Psychopath. 

Ich weiß echt nicht, wieso man in der BRD immer versuchen muss, alles mit dem Branding "Nazi" zu versehen. Das ist genau der gleiche Unsinn, wie diese Killerspiel Debatte gerade.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Im Ernst, was mich bei der Sache schon stark wundert: Wie kann man sich zum einen so stark auf islamistischen Terror spezialisieren und denkt nicht an mögliche andere Zwecke wie den rechts oder Linksextremismus? Bei der Erstellung von Methoden/Profilen sollte doch ein breiter Anwendungsfokus im Auge behalten werden. Immer wird eine Seite vernachlässigt bis es kracht. Dabei hab ich gedacht dass nach der NSU Geschichte schon alle Augen und Ohren bestmöglichst ausgerichtet sind. Vor allem landet jetzt der Fokus voll auf den Rechtsterrorismus und der islamitische wird nebensächliche betrachtet. Dann kracht es in der Ecke wieder und dann hören wir wieder dieselben Geschichten und das Blatt dreht sich wieder.
> Kann man nicht einfach gleich alle Gefahren am Schirm haben und sich vor allen gleich gut schützen? Echt zu viel verlangt?



die brd war seit jeher ziemlich nachlässig, wenn es um die beobachtung des rechten spektrums geht, gelinde gesagt. das geht zurück bis zur gründung des verfassungsschutzes, wo sich lange zeit noch zahlreiche ehemalige nazi-größen tummelten. hat  nur keinen so wirklich interessiert, weil der klassenfeind im osten höchste aufmerksamkeit genoß. dann stand der linksterror, völlig zu recht natürlich, im fokus. das oktoberfest-attentat wurde, was mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit falsch ist, als tat eines einzelnen abgetan. der nsu durfte ein jahrzent lang unerkannt mordend durch die lande ziehen. aufgearbeitet wurde der komplex bis heute nicht. den lübke-mörder hatte man zwar durchaus auf dem radar, dann aber aus den augen verloren. etc. etc. zufälle sind das alles natürlich nicht, und auch nicht alleine durch personal- oder geldmangel begründbar.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht inwierfern du dich mit Psychologie auskennst, aber Menschen die einen Amoklauf "planen"und auch ausführen haben immer eine psychische Störung und hängen diesen Wahn an.


Ich kenne mich recht gut mit Psychologie aus, keine Sorge. Ein Psychopath handelt aber im Affekt und weniger mit Kalkül. Nicht zwangsläufig zielgerichtet. Das war hier nicht der Fall. 

Sicherlich kann es sein, dass er seelische Leiden hatte. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass dem so ist. Aber das allein macht aus ihm keinen Psychopathen. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Auch Breivik lebte in einer zerütteten Familie, da einfach mal die Vorgeschichte der Kindheit lesen.


Ihm wurde aber meines Wissens nach nie eine psychische Störung attestiert. Allerdings kann ich mich natürlich auch hierbei irren.  Wenn ich falsch liege, berichtige mich ruhig. 

Aber in einer zerrüteten Familie zu leben macht einen nicht automatisch zum Psychopathen. Breivik war, psychisch gestört oder nicht, ein Fall für sich. 

Edit, nachdem ich mal nachgelesen habe: Bei Breivik gab es mehrere Gutachten mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Das erste spricht von paranoider Schizophrenie und das andere "nur" von einer Persönlichkeitsstörung, nicht aber von einer Psychose. Andere haben ihm das Asperger-Syndrom attestiert, in Verbindung mit Tourette. Aber die Mehrheit der Gutachter war sich wohl einig, dass Breivik zurechnungsfähig war. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Und nein, so ein Weltbild, dass du mir attestierst, habe ich sicherlich nicht.


Da hab ich aber einen ganz anderen Eindruck von dir. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Noch zur Nazi-Debatte. Die muss man endlich mal anfangen OBJEKTIV zu sehen, damit man in Zukunft versuchen kann, solche Täter früher zu erkennen.  Stephan.B war kein Nazi. Er ist bis zur Tat nicht in irgendwelchen Kameradschaften oder NPD-Gruppen aufgetreten. Auch spricht er nicht über Hitler und Co - sondern "White Race, Feminazis und Juden".


Also, ich erkenne da klare Parallelen zum Nationalsozialismus. "White Race" ist nichts anderes als ein Synonym für "(weiße) Herrenrasse". 

Übrigens muss man als Neo-Nazi nicht zwangsläufig in "Kameradschaften" oder NPD-Gruppen auftreten. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Auch hat Stephan B. Deutsche erschossen und keinerlei Migranten oder Juden.  Er ließ ja selbst von seinem Anwalt verlauten, dass man kein Nazi sein muss, um Antisemit zu sein. Merkst du noch was?


Ich weiß nicht, was er sich dabei dachte, die Passanten zu erschießen. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass er überfordert damit war, dass die Sache mit der Synagoge scheiterte und/oder Angst hatte, dass die Passantin (sein erstes Opfer) ihn bei der Polizei melden würde. Weiß ich nicht. Ist nur eine Vermutung. 

Sein Ziel war aber eindeutig die Synagoge und dann der Dönerladen, zu dem er nicht gefahren ist, um was zu futtern. In der Synagoge waren zu der Zeit um die 50 Menschen, die das eigentliche Ziel waren. Ob er sie nun erschossen hat oder nicht, spielt für sein Motiv keine Rolle. Die Juden waren sein Ziel und die Passanten - so hart das jetzt auch klingen mag - nur "Kollateralschaden". Hätte er die Synagoge stürmen können, hätte es nicht "nur" zwei Tote und zwei Verletzte an diesem Tag gegeben. Und das, mein Lieber, ist eine Tatsache.

Daher kann ich deine Argumentation, er hätte ja keine Migranten oder Juden erschossen, nicht nachvollziehen. Was ist dabei dein Punkt? Was willst du damit ausdrücken?

Aber wenn man von "White Race" usw. spricht, sollte man sich den Vorwurf, ein Nazi zu sein, schon gefallen lassen. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Ein Nazi ist ein Nationalsozialist, der Anhänger dieser politischen Ideologie ist. Stephan B. ist Antisemit, Verschwörungstheoretiker, Rassist und Psychopath.
> 
> Ich weiß echt nicht, wieso man in der BRD immer versuchen muss, alles mit dem Branding "Nazi" zu versehen. Das ist genau der gleiche Unsinn, wie diese Killerspiel Debatte gerade.



Ob Nazi oder Antisemit, das läuft letztlich aufs gleiche hinaus. Oder macht es das jetzt irgendwie besser, wenn er kein Nazi ist?  Die Parallelen zur Ideologie der Nationalsozialisten sind ja nun wahrlich offensichtlich genug.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also, ich erkenne da klare Parallelen zum Nationalsozialismus. "White Race" ist nichts anderes als ein Synonym für "(weiße) Herrenrasse".


Kleine Anmerkung:
Dieser Begriff ist - das sollte man eigentlich wissen - älter als der Nationalsozialismus selbst. Der stammt nämlich aus den USA, ins Leben gerufen vom KKK.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> [...]Ernsthaft jetzt...?
> Es gibt pauschal keine "schwarze Kultur".  Die Jungs in Afrika haben eine andere Kultur als die in den USA oder hier in DE. Und auch innerhalb Afrikas unterscheiden sich die Traditionen teils sehr voneinander.
> Kleiner Fun Fact für dich: Es ist auch keine einheitliche deutsche, bzw. europäische Kultur, bis auf die Sprache, festzustellen, weil sich Traditionen und Lebensweisen schon regional stark voneinander unterscheiden.


Falscher Thread, der Beitrag ist in einem anderen Thread ... ich kann den leider nicht teilverschieben, nur so als Hinweis für dich!


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Falscher Thread, der Beitrag ist in einem anderen Thread ... ich kann den leider nicht teilverschieben, nur so als Hinweis für dich!


Kein Ding. Mein Fehler.

Hab meinen Beitrag bearbeitet und im richtigen Thread gesetzt.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung:
> Dieser Begriff ist - das sollte man eigentlich wissen - älter als der Nationalsozialismus selbst. Der stammt nämlich aus den USA, ins Leben gerufen vom KKK.


Mag sein. Völlig korrekt. Aber ändert ja letztlich nichts an meiner Aussage. Oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## Siriuz (15. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich recht gut mit Psychologie aus, keine Sorge. Ein Psychopath handelt aber im Affekt und weniger mit Kalkül. Nicht zwangsläufig zielgerichtet. Das war hier nicht der Fall.
> 
> Sicherlich kann es sein, dass er seelische Leiden hatte. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass dem so ist. Aber das allein macht aus ihm keinen Psychopathen.
> 
> ...



Die Aufgabe dieses Gestörten war Juden zu erschießen. Nicht Deutsche. Als er dies nicht konnte, mussten eben Deutsche hinhalten. Kein "Nazi" argiert so. Wieso erschießt er denn seine "Herrenrasse"? Überfordert? Ach komm schon. Es ist immer leicht alles was man nicht versteht, direkt als Nazi zu titulieren. Der Typ hat amerikanischen Rap und Anime Musik im Auto gehört. Hör doch auf. Du hast keinerlei Ahnung von Psychologie. Ein normal gesunder Mensch tötet keine unschuldigen Menschen. 

Und nochmal: Schau mal bei Wikipedia was ein "Nazi" ist. Nur wenn jemand von "White Race" und jüdischer Weltverschwörung spricht, ist man nicht sofort Nationalsozialist. Du erkennst scheinbar auch gar nicht das Problem dabei, schätz ich. Aber für mich ist diese kleine Diskussion beendet.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung:
> Dieser Begriff ist - das sollte man eigentlich wissen - älter als der Nationalsozialismus selbst. Der stammt nämlich aus den USA, ins Leben gerufen vom KKK.



von der angeblichen überlegenheit einer "weißen rasse" ist schon weit länger die rede, auch der begriff selbst ist schon weitaus länger gebräuchlich. so weit ich weiß wurde er tatsächlich, was ja auch nur logisch wäre, zu beginn von kolonalismus und sklaverei geprägt. um eine erfindung des kkk handelt es sich aber natürlich nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Die Aufgabe dieses Gestörten war Juden zu erschießen. Nicht Deutsche. Als er dies nicht konnte, mussten eben Deutsche hinhalten. Kein "Nazi" argiert so.


Die Juden waren ja Deutsche. So wie im 3. Reich die Juden die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit hatten und deutsch waren. Die deutsche Sprache sprachen usw. 

Oder sind in DE lebende Juden jetzt neuerdings keine Deutschen mehr?  



Siriuz schrieb:


> Wieso erschießt er denn seine "Herrenrasse"? Überfordert? Ach komm schon. Es ist immer leicht alles was man nicht versteht, direkt als Nazi zu titulieren. Der Typ hat amerikanischen Rap und Anime Musik im Auto gehört. Hör doch auf.


Also hören Nazis nur echte deutsche Musik und dürfen keinen amerikanischen Rap oder Anime Musik hören?  Ähm...ja.

Zumal...woher willst du wissen, was der Kerl im Auto gehört hat? Ich habe keine Quellen gefunden, in denen sein Musikgeschmack thematisiert wird. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Du hast keinerlei Ahnung von Psychologie.


Da der Scheiß den größten Teil meiner Ausbildung eingenommen hat, kann ich wohl behaupten, dass ich sehr wohl Ahnung davon habe.  



Siriuz schrieb:


> Ein normal gesunder Mensch tötet keine unschuldigen Menschen.


Ich hab ja auch nie behauptet, dass der Kerl völlig gesund war. Ich sage nur, dass er kein Psychopath war. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Aber für mich ist diese kleine Diskussion beendet.


Schade. Dabei hätte ich gern psychologische Gutachten über Stefan B. von dir erhalten. Du weißt ja offensichtlich mehr als wir anderen. Sogar seinen Musikgeschmack kennst du.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mag sein. Völlig korrekt. Aber ändert ja letztlich nichts an meiner Aussage. Oder wie siehst du das?


Ich möchte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen dass Antisemitismus kein alleiniges Merkmal von (Neo)Nazis sein muss. Rassenhass kann auch völlig unabhängig von einer Gruppierung entstehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Oktober 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich möchte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen dass Antisemitismus kein alleiniges Merkmal von (Neo)Nazis sein muss. Rassenhass kann auch völlig unabhängig von einer Gruppierung entstehen.


Auf der anderen Seite müssen Nazis ja nun auch nicht zwangsläufig mit Glatze, Bomberjacke und Springerstiefeln rum laufen. Auch müssen Nazis nicht zwangsläufig Gruppierungen angehören oder von Hitler reden. Vielmehr ist es so, dass man Nazis heutzutage sehr häufig genauso wenig sofort erkennt, wie man einen radikalen Islamisten auf der Straße erkennt. 

Zwar hat der Anwalt von Stefan B. das gleiche gesagt, aber mit Verlaub...Das ist sein Job, das zu sagen und ihn zu verteidigen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt auch Rassenhaß und Benachteiligungen von Farbigen Weißen gegenüber. Das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. In einigen afrikanischen Staaten werden Albinos (mit genetischen Pigmentstörungen) sogar systematisch gejagt, gehetzt und getötet. 
Oder im Zeitraum Ende 15. bis Anfang 20. Jahrhundert in Amerika. Dort wurden Indianer und Stämme vom weißen Mann/Zuwanderer systematisch unterdrückt, gejagt, Völkerstämme teils komplett ausgerottet. Ich habe ein Buch über das Thema. Bei dem Ausmaß erschrickt man, was damals schon gemacht worden ist. Die Intensivphase im Bereich Nordamerika war vor allen Dingen im 19. Jahrhundert gewesen.

Das unterscheidet sich dann nicht vom Haß anderer auf bestimmte Volksgruppen. Auch was die Intensität und Systematik betrifft ist die Indianerausrottung wenn man das in Relation zur damaligen Zeit sieht ebenso stark wie einiges andere was oft hergenommen wird.

Auch die Systematik mit der die Inquisition im 15. bis noch Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts hinein Andersdenkende und "Hexer/Hexen" systematisch verfolgt, gequält und gefoltert hat (nur wegen deren Aussehen, Aussagen die nicht der damaligen kirchlichen Doktrin gefolgt sind, nur weil sie eine schwarze Katze hatten oder aus unerklärlichen Handlungen) ist wenn man die damaligen Möglichkeiten in Relation zur "Neuzeit" nimmt ebenso extrem gewesen.

In der Neuzeit standen nur andere Methoden zur Verfügung. Deshalb erscheint deren Willen extremer. Aber nein. Darin besteht 0 Unterschied. Zu jeder Zeit wurden alle Register gezogen, um die zu verfolgen die man ausrotten wollte. Die Methoden im 20. Jahrhundert waren halt nur leider ausgereifter und es standen mehr Dinge zu deren Erfüllung zur Verfügung. Und auch die Logisitik (Transport etc.) waren im 20. Jahrhundert ungleich besser und es waren vom Umfang her größere Aktionen möglich als in der vorindustriellen Ära.


----------



## MySound (15. Oktober 2019)

Als Bayer schäme ich mich für den Horst - ehrlich. 

Sorry dafür dass Ihr den Clown ertragen müsst. An mir bzw. meiner Stimme lags nicht.


----------



## Phone (15. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür muss man nicht zur Bundeswehr...Solch Sätze sind mehr fehl am Platz als die von Seehofer.

Es lässt sich drüber streiten was unsere Aufgabe in der Welt ist  und warum Politiker entscheiden das Jungs und Mädels überall auf der Erde Weltpolizei spielen müssen.


----------



## Kartamus (15. Oktober 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das gerade der Horst sich aufregt, das ist der Hohn schlechthin. Wer hat denn die letzten Jahre regiert? Für mich sind die Parteien schuld, die in den letzten Jahren 10-15 Jahren regiert haben. Sie haben mit ihrer desaströsen Politik das Land komplett gespalten und zersplittert. Vermutlich so sehr, wie es noch nie nach dem 2.Weltkrieg war. Überall gibt es heftige Diskussionen, unterschiedliche Weltansichten treffen aufeinander und alles radikalisiert sich immer mehr.
> Egal wer da in Zukunft auch regieren muss, er hat eine verdammt schwere Aufgabe und MUSS das Land wieder vereinen, sonst haben wir im schlimmsten Fall irgendwann einen Bürgerkrieg hier und ich glaube, darauf hat niemand Bock.
> 
> Und da die Spiele herauszupacken, das ist natürlich sehr einfach, weil heute fast jeder in der Gesellschaft spielt. Da wird man fast immer einen treffen, der da gezockt hat.



Lob, für diesen Beitrag!


----------



## devilsreject (15. Oktober 2019)

Das ist ein schweres Thema gerade für uns Deutsche. Keine Schulkarriere kommt ohne jährliche Nationalsozialismus Lektüre aus. Zieht sich indirekt durch alle Fächer. Eigentlich sind wir übersensibilisiert, und sobald etwas passiert welches in die Kategorie Nationalsozialismus einzuordnen ist, fällt bei vielen Menschen das denken schwer und es wird sofort an die Zeit von 33-45 gedacht.  Tatsächlich glaube ich das unsere Geschichte in solchen Fällen hinderlich ist um mit diesen Verbrechen ordentlich umzugehen. Die Politik drescht unbedacht Äußerungen hinaus ohne auf das richtige Maß zu achten. 

Wenn wir alle ehrlich sind, ist es eigentlich kaum möglich solche Menschen von solchen Taten aufzuhalten, da hilft auch keine besondere Beschulung oder das aushöhlen des Themas immer und überall. Eigentlich sind wir alle im runde dermassen vorsichtig und angepasst, dass man kaum noch anspricht was einem nicht passt. Und genau da sehe ich das Problem. Es müsste viel mehr offene Gespräche über alle Möglichen Themen geben, nicht in Chats, nicht heimlich im Netz, sondern überall da wo Menschen sich real begegnen. Nur im Austausch von Meinungen kann man von seiner Meinung oder seinen Gedankengängen loskommen. Andernfalls isolieren sich die Menschen und suchen sich gerade im Netz Seiten die die eigene Meinung untermauern oder sogar wie brandbeschleuniger die Meinung noch weiter in unermessliche steigern. Gepaart mit einer labilen und oder gestörten Persönlichkeit haste dann solche Vollidioten. 

Warum wohl flüchten so viele Menschen mit ihrer Meinung ins "anonyme" Internet? Eben weil Meinungsfreiheit in der Öffentlichkeit nicht aktiv gelebt wird. Jeder passt auf das ja nichts falsches zu unbekannten Personen gesagt wird weil man sich sonst am "öffentlichen" Pranger wiederfinden würde oder sogar vom öffentlichem Leben ausgeschloßene wird. (Kunden bleiben aus, man wird aus Vereinen usw. ausgeschlossen) Die politische Korrektheit beschränkt die meinungsfreiheit aktiv und unterdrückt damit in vielen Bereichen sinnvollen und teils lernenden Diskurs! Damit will ich nicht sagen das hetzen in Ordnung sein sollte, aber wenn man seine Vorurteile mitteilt, kann man vielleicht auch seine eigene Sicht im Diskurs widerlegt bekommen und ein Thema mit völlig neuen Augen betrachten. 



> Ich verachte Ihre Meinung, aber ich gäbe mein Leben dafür, dass Sie sie sagen dürfen.
> The Friends of Voltaire (1906)



Lebt nicht genau davon unsere Demokratie, sofern man diese den ernst nehmen würde?

CDU und SPD haben durch die Politik der vergangenen Jahre dafür gesorgt das Ränder von Rechts und Links erstarken. Nicht AFD oder Linke sind dafür verantwortlich, sondern die Politiker die unsere Politik aktiv gestaltet haben. AFD und Linke sammeln nur alle Verlierer der Politik auf und bündeln diese. Das genau ist der Grund warum ich finde das Parteien die im Zentrum der Macht stehen auch immer das Zentrum bedienen müssen und nicht selbst nach Links oder Rechts schwanken dürfen. Darin sehe ich das größte Problem bei entsprechender politischer Korrektur werden die Ränder wieder schwächer und mehr Menschen vertrauen der Politik und damit dem Land selbst.


----------



## Mjthenut (15. Oktober 2019)

So, also eigentlich wollt ich nie etwas sagen zu diesen Thema, weil einfach mal Gaming zum Leben dazugehört wie Alkohol, Nikotin,Salz und Pornos. Und zum anderen is ja wohl mindestens die sich ständig ausweitende soziale Ungleichheit und noch destabilisierende Umstände / Zustände und so, genauso schuld an der Missere. Und ganz Persönlich hier Herr Seehofer, jemand der ne Insel (auf Rügen hatte Sie das so angedacht) für AIDS Betroffene fordert hat seine bürgerlichen Rechte verwirkt. Nimm deine Sache und verzieh dich wieder nach Bayern - verlasse Berlin sofort!!!


----------



## Samlana (15. Oktober 2019)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> [...]Herr Seehofer, jemand der ne Insel (auf Rügen hatte Sie das so angedacht) für AIDS Betroffene fordert [...]



Diese "Forderung" war ein Vorschlag in den 80er Jahren, als die Krankheit noch in keinster Weise so erforscht war, wie sie es heute ist. Gerade bzgl. Ansteckungsgefahr und Früherkennung gab es viel Halbwissen was zu Furcht und Fehlschlüssen führte. Wenn Sie es aber unbedingt als Forderung sehen wollen, so ist diese bereits über 30 Jahre alt und heute sicherlich nicht mehr im Sinne von Hr. Seehofer. Auch wenn ich ihn ansonsten ebenfalls nicht mag und seine politischen Aussagen zum Teil haarsträubend finde. Dennoch sollte man schon bei der Wahrheit bleiben und nicht solche alte Kamellen rausholen.


----------



## Mjthenut (15. Oktober 2019)

Also danke für die zeitliche Einbettung. Klar war, wie ich eben kurz mal recherchierte, 1986 die Welt eine andere. Aber trotzdem bleibt meine Aussage bestehen - ohne jetzt mal in der Konservatismusschatulle zu kramen, was den so der CSU (rechts von der CDU) zu zugrunde liegt. Wachrütteln hin oder wachrüteln her...


----------



## Siriuz (16. Oktober 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Juden waren ja Deutsche. So wie im 3. Reich die Juden die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit hatten und deutsch waren. Die deutsche Sprache sprachen usw.
> 
> Oder sind in DE lebende Juden jetzt neuerdings keine Deutschen mehr?
> 
> ...



Mit Verlaub, du bist ein kleiner Honk. 

PS: Schau dir bitte mal die 5-6 Videos an, die er streamte. Liebe Grüße vom Pychologie Studenten :*


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, du bist ein kleiner Honk.
> 
> PS: Schau dir bitte mal die 5-6 Videos an, die er streamte. Liebe Grüße vom* Pychologie Studenten* :*


Dann solltest du aber eigentlich wissen, was dein Beitrag für einen Eindruck hinterlässt.  

Auf Beleidigungen greift nur der zurück, der die Diskussion verloren hat und dem es an Argumenten fehlt. Das ist typisches Verhalten von Leuten, die sich in die Ecke gedrängt fühlen.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Oktober 2019)

Siriuz ich möchte dich bitten in Zukunft Beleidigungen zu unterlassen.

Ich versuche es mal bei dem nettgemeinten Ratschlag zu belassen. Falls du aber trotzdem weitermachst wird zukünftig sowas direkt sanktioniert.

Das gilt natürlich auch für andere. Beleidigungen haben hier im Forum nichts verloren.


----------



## MaxHacks (16. Oktober 2019)

nach Anschlag in Halle: ich sehe Probleme in der Politik Szene


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Oktober 2019)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Nimm deine Sache und verzieh dich wieder nach Bayern - verlasse Berlin sofort!!!



Sei mir nicht böse, aber die weitaus schlimmere Strafe für ihn wäre wohl, wenn er Berlin nicht mehr verlassen und NIE wieder zurück nach Bayern dürfte...


----------



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2019)

Mal der Versuch die wissenschaftlichen Kenntnisse zum Thema zu durchleuchten.
_Und_ die Methodik dahinter. Inklusive weiterführender Links und Quellenangaben. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_m7txM8wnt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Einen ihrer Science Slams hatte ich glaube ich mal hier verlinkt, aber bin erst jetzt auf ihren Kanal gestoßen.
Coole Frau (Doktor der Chemie), gleich abonniert.  


/edit: das Video entstand wegen Amokläufen in USA, und schon vor ein paar Monaten. Ist aber ja leider immer noch ein aktuelles Thema.


----------

